# Les économistes de service montent au front



## Voce

Salve!
Sto traducendo una riflessione sullo stato attuale dell'economia e ho dei dubbi riguardo a una espressione contenuta nella seguente frase:

"La crise est de retour! La presse se gargarise de titres alarmants (avec raison). *Les économistes de service montent au front*, forts de leurs considérations répétitives: Les nations ont vécu au-dessus de leurs moyens".

Io ho tradotto così:

"La crisi ritorna! La stampa si riempie di titoli allarmanti (a ragione). *Gli economisti di servizio salgono al fronte*, forti delle loro considerazioni ripetitive: Le nazioni hanno vissuto al di sopra dei loro mezzi".

Non sono per niente soddisfatto di questa resa letterale e spero nell'aiuto di qualcuno di voi.
Grazie!


----------



## macforever

Sembrerebbe una piccola presa in giro, tipo _gli economisti di turno/dell'ultimo momento_. Il riferimento è, credo, a persone di dubbia competenza.
Aspetta, naturalmente, pareri più qualificati del mio


----------



## Voce

Intanto grazie, macforever! Gli "economisti di turno" mi sembra già più comprensibile.


----------



## macforever

Voce said:


> Intanto grazie, macforever! Gli "economisti di turno" mi sembra già più comprensibile.


_Gli economisti dell'ultima ora_ forse suona anche meglio.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce, ciao Mac,


macforever said:


> _Gli economisti dell'ultima ora_ forse suona anche meglio.


  Ottimo!

"La presse se gargarise": l'idea è che si compiace in titoli allarmanti, ma non so se il verbo è ben scelto.


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Voce, ciao Mac,
> 
> Ottimo!
> 
> "La presse se gargarise": l'idea è che si compiace in titoli allarmanti, ma non so se il verbo è ben scelto.


Grazie *macforever *e *matoupaschat*! Vada allora per "economisti dell'ultima ora".
In quanto ai "titoli allarmanti", nemmeno a me piace molto "si compiace". Un'alternativa sarebbe "si riempie", ma mi pare troppo banale. Per il momento non mi viene in mente altro... Beh, arriverà se deve arrivare!
Grazie infinite!


----------



## matoupaschat

Un altro paio di tentativi per la stampa, poi mi fermo: è prodiga di, si disperde in.


----------



## Voce

matoupaschat said:


> Un altro paio di tentativi per la stampa, poi mi fermo: è prodiga di, si disperde in.


Mi è venuto in mente "pullula". Che ne dici? Ormai è fatta, ma mi piacerebbe comunque conoscere il tuo parere. Grazie.


----------



## macforever

La stampa si crogiuola in un mare di titoli allarmanti....


----------



## Voce

macforever said:


> La stampa si crogiuola in un mare di titoli allarmanti....


Ecco il termine che mi sfuggiva! Appena in tempo, *macforever*! Grazie!


----------



## macforever

Voce said:


> Ecco il termine che mi sfuggiva! Appena in tempo, *macforever*! Grazie!


Ciao, Voce


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Voce  

Mi rendo conto che oramai non serve più  ... ma anziché "salgono al fronte" non ti piaceva "scendono/sono in prima linea"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Comunque, serve a me, grazie. Trovo divertente come (più spesso) in francese "on monte en première ligne" mentre in italiano "si scende in prima linea". 
Ciao


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou!  
Hai ragione!!! Ciao!


----------



## Voce

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Voce
> 
> Mi rendo conto che oramai non serve più  ... ma anziché "salgono al fronte" non ti piaceva "scendono/sono in prima linea"?


Ciao! Vedo soltanto adesso gli ultimi post e infatti avete proprio ragione. Ma quando i termini di consegna sono stretti la tensione sale e certe cose sfuggono... Che peccato...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Voce  

Pas de problèmes, ça sera pour la prochaine fois!


----------

